# You can now rent van-hotels in NYC for $22/night



## Matt Derrick (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.theplaidzebra.com/you-ca...-new-york-citys-hottest-areas-for-22-a-night/
*






BY: JESSICA BEUKER*

New York City, a place with endless possibilities and a bustling environment, is on the travel bucket lists of many. Tall skyscrapers, bright lights and an eccentric collective of people, make this exciting place a top destination. Unfortunately, it’s also the most expensive city in America, which means that planning even a short visit can set people back a few paycheques. Now, what if I told you that you could experience all that New York has to offer—including spectacular bedroom views of the Empire State Building—for only $22 a night. There’s only one small catch—you’ll be sleeping in a van.

*Now, what if I told you that you could experience all that New York has to offer for only $22 a night. There’s only one small catch—you’ll be sleeping in a van.*




_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_





_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_











_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_

The latest hotel craze, which involves renting out a parked van, has a ton of listings on Airbnb and the reviews are surprisingly positive. User Jonathan has three listings including a “beautiful conversion sleep van,” which has a ton of reviews and a 4.5 star overall rating. The description of the listing reads: “Super spacious. All brand new furnishings. Only 3 Stops from Times Square – less than 10 minutes to 50 major attractions. Located in Super Safe Community. Quiet at nighttime. Best Views of NYC. Sleeps 2 comfortably.” The van is also equipped with Wi-Fi and boasts a decent amount of storage space for luggage.

*The latest hotel craze, which involves renting out a parked van, has a ton of listings on Airbnb and the reviews are surprisingly positive.*




_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_





_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_





_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_

*The description of the listing reads: “Super spacious. All brand new furnishings. Only 3 Stops from Times Square – less than 10 minutes to 50 major attractions. Located in Super Safe Community. Quiet at nighttime.”*
*

*

_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_









_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_





_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_

Of course one of the most obvious downfalls of sleeping in a van is the lack of washroom and shower. To try and work around this, the owner has parked the van near a park with public restrooms. But renters still have had to get a little creative—one couple used a sponge and bottle of water to clean themselves while another person used baby wipes.

*One of the most obvious downfalls of sleeping in a van is the lack of washroom and shower. To try and work around this, the owner has parked the van near a park with public restrooms.*


_Photo by: http://ny.curbed.com/_

Another downfall is that occasionally the van has to be moved, which means you could wind up in a completely new location. There is also no air-conditioning, so hot summer days can only be remedied by a battery-powered fan.

*Another downfall is that occasionally the van has to be moved, which means you could wind up in a completely new location.*


_Photo by: __airbnb.ca_

Despite the shortcomings, these vans are proving to be very popular among travellers. “Had a great time in Jonathan’s van. Definitely a fun and creative idea, and the whole thing worked out really well for us,” writes one reviewer. “The Manhattan-skyline view was amazing during the day, and just incredible at night. Really enjoyed doing something different for a night, and would easily stay again.”

This is definitely an innovative idea for those who want to explore new cities, but often don’t have a lot of money to do so. While it isn’t for everyone, the people who have experienced New York this way have said the experience was well worth it. This is for those who, after a long, adventure-filled day, just need a place to lay their head, and doze off under views of an illuminating city skyline.


----------



## Odin (Aug 7, 2015)

That is a pretty damn good business for an expensive place like New York. 

Though I fear America is simply taking another step closer to turning Japanese heh... with they're cubical in the wall body length micro hotels.
(Think Bruce Willis in that sleep chamber before take off in "The Fifth Element")
Was that posted somewhere on STP? Can't remember for sure. 
But they stack you in wall like a corpse in a morgue.

Still innovative use of vandwelling... Though.
At 22 bucks a night for a month still comes out to about $$660
I wonder if wall cubicles would be comparatively cheaper. 


(Okay and on my more paranoid side I have to say...)

Wow I have mixed feelings about vandwelling being used like this.

Soon you will have vantel hotel parks everywhere and the real vandwellers will have nowhere to park. Effectively turning vandwelling in cities to the equivalent of paying a months rent.


ITS THE END I TELL YA!
RUN FOR THE HILLS. 

Fucking Capitalism.::cigar::


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 7, 2015)

maybe I'm missing something...but I don't get it. why not just rent a car/suv you can sleep in and is mobile.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 7, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> maybe I'm missing something...but I don't get it. why not just rent a car/suv you can sleep in and is mobile.


because that would make sense and its not as gimmicky. everyone (sadly) loves a gimmick


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 8, 2015)

I saw this on my local news a couple of weeks ago.

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Aug 8, 2015)

I wonder if you need a drivers license, being in a motor vehicle and all...


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> maybe I'm missing something...but I don't get it. why not just rent a car/suv you can sleep in and is mobile.



'Cuz this van is cheeeeep!

...and taxis are everywhere!


----------



## Odin (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> maybe I'm missing something...but I don't get it. why not just rent a car/suv you can sleep in and is mobile.



What does it cost to pay for parking a private vehicle in New York across from the empire state building?

Seriously, I dunno.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not sure what I think of this. I thought that sleeping in your vehicle was illegal in most major cities.


----------



## milkhauler (Aug 12, 2015)

Good reading. I posted this to another forum. Wait until some drunk guy pisses or shits all over the van, or someone is found dead in one of those. 

Sent From The Future


----------

